# Brake Upgrades



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

Want to know if anybody tried these brake products:

*ATE Pads
*dba discs

I've got Goodgridge Brake Lines & want to install everything together.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I got myself a set of DBA slotted discs for the front, but I haven't fitted them yet cause am waiting for my EBC pads tro wear out, so it could be a while before I do that 

This should give you an idea of my personal pads and discs preference.


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

As I told you in the past, I'm not the greatest fan of EBC due to past experiences & during my VW years always loved ATE pads, that's why I guess these could be a good choice, let's share experiences.

If I couldn't get anything decent I'll need to send some measures to Carbotech, they could make us whatever we need: Carbotech - Racing

Of course... nobody knows DBA here at Mexico, lets see what can we do.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

i have just been quoted £414.35 to replace front disks and front and rear pads - this sounds exorbitant to me - is this about right?

this is all for standard stuff - so I might be going down the EBC green 6000series pads route.


----------



## MARKTHEEVILDUDE (Nov 23, 2006)

i had my front and rear pads replaced at the dealership for around £60 last year, that seems a lot for the disc's a mate had high performance drilled and grooved discs for about £280


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Mark - what disks did he get? - where they EBC or Mintex or what? If I am paying that kind of money - I might as well get better disks too.

a bit more of a breakdown - front disks and pads @ £296.35 and rear pads @ £118.00.


----------



## Manuelgamex (Jan 12, 2007)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> i have just been quoted £414.35 to replace front disks and front and rear pads - this sounds exorbitant to me - is this about right?
> 
> this is all for standard stuff - so I might be going down the EBC green 6000series pads route.


Toooo much money, do it outside the stealership.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Do it yourself and save all that money


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

are there any nasties to watch out for - or is it a nice simple jobby?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> are there any nasties to watch out for - or is it a nice simple jobby?


Nice and simple mate, just follow the DIY Guide I posted on this forum and it shouldn't be a problem at all.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

ooooo - i did a search and although I found the thread, both links are down - is there any chance you can pm me the PDF?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> ooooo - i did a search and although I found the thread, both links are down - is there any chance you can pm me the PDF?


Have you read page 2 of that thread where the updated link is posted? If not, HERE it is.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Doh!!!!!! how can one be so dumb? (metaphorical Q) i see the guy wot posted before your link on that fred was........





yup - yu guessed it - ME


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Jalal I have got that link - superb info - ta. Is it easy to change the disks at the same time as the front pads?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> Jalal I have got that link - superb info - ta. Is it easy to change the disks at the same time as the front pads?


Yeah, very easy, just remove the brake pad caliper housing in full from its place and bang on the rotors with a rubber hammer to loosen them a bit and take them off.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

One other thing I forgot to ask - duz the X-T have low pad sensors fitted - yu know the wires that make a warning light on the dash come on? Looking at the pics, they dont seem to, but it would mean I could wait till then before replacing the bits.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> One other thing I forgot to ask - duz the X-T have low pad sensors fitted - yu know the wires that make a warning light on the dash come on? Looking at the pics, they dont seem to, but it would mean I could wait till then before replacing the bits.


Nope, it doesn't.

The pads have wear indicators on them, which would make a screeching sound when these indicators start to touch the surface of the rotors. I wouldn't wait until I hear this sound to replace the pads. It's better to have them replaced when you see them get to around 3mm in thickness.


----------

